# BERLIN KLASSIK 2014-2015 Calendar Set NOW AVAILABLE!!!



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

Download our latest Calendar set leading up to next years show schedule here: (Two calendar sets to choose from)

CALENDAR SET ONE
(image sizes 1920×1080)


CALENDAR SET TWO
(image sizes 1920×1080)


DOWNLOAD HI RESOLUTION IMAGE SET HERE >
http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/media/calendar-photoshoot-2014-2015/



Special thanks goes out to our photographers & those who came out with their spectacular cars to our 2014 BERLIN KLASSIK photo shoot. The many hours of planning, and preparation culminated into one fantastic day! Without your time, and love for european cars this breath taking photo shoot would not have been possible and definitely not as successful as it was.

We hope everyone who came out enjoyed themselves, we have been overwhelmed by all of the positive feedback from various people already. We looking forward to next year and would like to thank you again for helping to make the Berlin Klassik car show a huge success!

Expect once again a BIGGER and BETTER show season for 2015, as we have some amazing ideas with many more attractions & entertainment.

ACCREDITED PHOTOGRAPHERS

Clinton Spindley / www.mephotography.net
Scott Mackay / www.skootermedia.com
Michael Bennett /

HAIR & MAKEUP

Iside Dallan / Apple Salon – www.applesalon.ca
Andrea DiPanfilo / Makeup Artist – 519-239-6425


----------



## bradychow45 (May 13, 2015)

*wholesale*

NFL football now is all-American sport. For those football fanatics, it is really great to watch a game wearing nfl jerseys of their favorite player. Many people like buying nfl jerseys at some websites like eBay. Actually there are so many fake jerseys on eBay it is not even funny. Then how to pick the real out? There are some tips to help you find the real deal.
Fire rated spotlights and downlights can also make a home look extra stylish. For example, the Lombardi recessed gimbal light,wholesale jerseys, authentic nfl football jerseys. which operates on an efficient low-voltage, nfl throwback jerseys. can be fixed to the ceiling or high on a wall,cheap authentic nfl jerseys, nike wholesale nfl jerseys. in a kitchen or living room. It suggests an urban,nfl jerseys from china, jerseys nfl wholesale. contemporary edge to a room, nfl jersey wholesale. but it comes in a variety of finishes, from satin white to chrome to polished brass, which makes it possible to match a variety of decor styles.
Related Topics Articles


cheap nfl


----------

